# LG Optimus L9 II now official with 4.7" screen, 1.4GHz dual-core CPU



## ZTR (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally! 

Following yesterday's leaked image promising an imminent announcement, the LG Optimus L9 II has been officially unveiled by LG in the Netherlands.
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/08/lg-optimus-l9-ii-official/gsmarena_001.jpg

The specs that have been confirmed by LG in the press release include a 4.7-inch True HD IPS display, dual-core 1.4 GHz processor (up from the 1GHz clock speed rumored yesterday), 2150 mAh battery, as well as an IR-port.
No word on what sort of cameras will accompany the L9 II, but if yesterday's leaked information is to be believed, then an 8MP shooter alongside 1.3MP front-facer.
Pricing has not yet been disclosed, but the device is expected to go on sale this October.

LG Optimus L9 II now official with 4.7" screen, 1.4GHz dual-core CPU - GSMArena.com news

Only if it is priced below 20k now....


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2013)

:O  omg :O


----------



## Nipun (Aug 26, 2013)

If priced correctly, it can replace Sony Xperia L, I believe.
My dad uses L9 and it is great but I got the Xperia L because of L9's poor camera quality. With a nice camera, it surely can be a great device. If not priced too high, of course.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2013)

Android? GSMArena says Android 4.1.2 but it should be Android 4.2, unless LG is hell is becoming the new lazy guy. And with the addition of the HD display, 20k will be a hard target.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 26, 2013)

sam said:


> Android? GSMArena says Android 4.1.2 but it should be Android 4.2, unless LG is hell is becoming the new lazy guy. And with the addition of the HD display, 20k will be a hard target.



20k might be possible as it has the same chipset as Xperia L


----------



## Jripper (Aug 26, 2013)

If this is priced at around 18k, this will surely be better than Xperia L. Also,galaxy grand...rest in peace.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2013)

So, should i wait for it or go with XL? Or even X SP if it comes around 20k at L9 II's launch?


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 27, 2013)

You can grab Xperia SP around 20K online now. Its better Option IMO.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ but it has true hd IPS display that is way better than sony's lcd


----------



## ZTR (Aug 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ but it has true hd IPS display that is way better than sony's lcd



True that lol


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 28, 2013)

Let LG announce the price and availability, then you both can jump  We'll see who has the last laugh then 

And haha nice joke comparing L9 II with SP lmao.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 28, 2013)

i think SP would have better performance..L9 II's display would be way better though.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 28, 2013)

looks like galaxy s2


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha. Well I'd say it looks better than S2 

I quite like the design on this one, much better than the ugly Samsung like design on the G2. 

If LG can price it below 20k (which I doubt, going by current forex situation) it could be a bigger success than the original L9. Although I believe it will go up against S4 mini and Htc One mini in the 22-25k range as it has almost the same specs as those two.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Let LG announce the price and availability, then you both can jump  We'll see who has the last laugh then
> 
> And haha nice joke comparing L9 II with SP lmao.



after reading this: Google drops Nexus 4 price, now starts at $199 on Play Store

WHY GOOGLE NO SELLS NEXUS 4 THROUGH PLAYSTORE HERE


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> after reading this: Google drops Nexus 4 price, now starts at $199 on Play Store
> 
> WHY GOOGLE NO SELLS NEXUS 4 THROUGH PLAYSTORE HERE


if that happens then all other companies will have to do the pricing again IMO.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 30, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> if that happens then all other companies will have to do the pricing again IMO.



Lol I bet that


----------

